# biking with springer cycle attachment?



## NZ_V (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all,

Does anyone take their V biking with a cycle attachment? and what is it like? or are there other alternatives that you like?

I'm thinking of getting the springer cycle attachment: http://www.topdogs.com.au/products/Springer-Bike-Attachment.html#

I took Rossi out with me on the bike for the first time a few days ago, he loved it! but, I want a safer method than just holding onto his lead ;D


----------



## Lukesmama (Jan 3, 2011)

We recently purchased a similar item. This one is called "Walky Dog". Check this site www.thedogoutdoors.com/walkydog-dog-bike-leash.html
Here you can see videos, description, and even order the item. It has worked out great for us. We used to strap the leash around our waist, and connect it to our V's harness. Sometimes he pulled us until we were sore! What a difference! No more jolts when our Luke decides to pick up speed, to go after a squirel, lizzard etc... We read a lot of reviewes before deciding on it. It was worth the expense


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Lukesmama said:


> We recently purchased a similar item. This one is called "Walky Dog". Check this site www.thedogoutdoors.com/walkydog-dog-bike-leash.html
> Here you can see videos, description, and even order the item. It has worked out great for us. We used to strap the leash around our waist, and connect it to our V's harness. Sometimes he pulled us until we were sore! What a difference! No more jolts when our Luke decides to pick up speed, to go after a squirel, lizzard etc... We read a lot of reviewes before deciding on it. It was worth the expense


well that's good to hear. mine is in the mail... ;D


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

redbirddog.blogspot.com is a neat blog re: life with vizslas. If you click on 2009, there is a post/pics about the springer bike attachment. Looks pretty neat.


----------

